# How to access the Pirate Bay?



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Their .se domain got seized and I don't remember the IP. Anyone know the IP or someway to access it?


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=unblocked+pirate+bay


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

http://about.piratereverse.info/proxy/list.html

DONE

(copy and paste the links into the address bar instead of clicking on the links of the proxies themselves)

If you live in a totalitarian nazi country(UK, USA, etc) where file sharing is illegal, make sure to use their "download anonymously" option.

The Pirate Bay is now located in the clouds and is impervious to all attempts to have it shut down.


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Seized?

But I'm using it right now.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

it's working fine for me.


----------



## Lonely Robot (Dec 4, 2012)

Proxybay


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Not good to be a thief.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

nubly said:


> Not good to be a thief.


What're you talking about? It's awesome.


----------



## Nocturne Lurker (Aug 27, 2012)

nubly said:


> Not good to be a thief.


As long no one gets seen within the act.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

nubly said:


> Not good to be a thief.


:sus

They should go after the uploaders for putting content online illegally in the first place, not the downloaders.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

nubly said:


> Not good to be a thief.


Copyright infringement is different from theft. Intellectual property is different from tangible property. There is a reason why the MPAA and the RIAA, with all of the lobbying power and politicians in their pocket, have been unable to win this fight. Because copyright infringement and theft are not the same.

And on topic, pirate bay is working fine for me.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :sus
> 
> They should go after the uploaders for putting content online illegally in the first place, not the downloaders.


 If you torrent, you're an uploader as well as a downloader which is why I use Usenet FTW.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AceRimmer said:


> If you torrent, you're an uploader as well as a downloader which is why I use Usenet FTW.


You can set those kinds of programs to NOT upload, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> Not good to be a thief.


Looks like the propaganda got to you.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

using torrents is very risky if you are planning on downloading content that can be controversial which is one reason everyone should stay clear of that. i say "can" because RIAA have been going after people who download songs from an artist who are not part of the RIAA.


----------



## shammie (Oct 31, 2012)

nubly said:


> Not good to be a thief.


I assume your avatar is Creative Commons or public domain?


----------



## zant (Nov 25, 2012)

gorbulas said:


> using torrents is very risky if you are planning on downloading content that can be controversial which is one reason everyone should stay clear of that. i say "can" because RIAA have been going after people who download songs from an artist who are not part of the RIAA.


nvpn.net


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

Online Piracy does not equal theft. For the record, I also don't torrent games but that's for other reasons. Also the site is working for me.


----------

